# [OT] A.A.A. Giochi

## koma

Visto che credo che tutti o quasi siano patiti di videogames o cmq giocherellino durante le "stranamente numerose" pause lavorative vi invito a suggerirmi(ci) qualche bel gioco magari nel portage... Nwn escluso (ehi sono riuscito a uccidere il divoracervelli)

----------

## koma

Dimenticavo di inserire i miei di giochi... allora...

```
gioco               portage             tipo

armagetron       si                      Corsa in moto stile spider

tuxracer           si                       L'ebrezza di scivolare a "pinguino" giù sul ghiaccio

tuxkart             si                        Corri in macchina col tuo fedele tux

nwn                si                        Chi ancora non lo conosce non merita di conoscerlo ora
```

----------

## shev

lbreakout (1 e 2) - si - il buon vecchio "respingi la palla e distruggi tutto"

frozen-bubble - si -  mi rifiuto di spiegare cosa sia, è troppo celebre  :Very Happy: 

chess (e possibile varianti) - si - scacchi

Questi sono gli unici svaghi che mi permetto (al pc), direi dei classici.

----------

## bubble27

Se   :Very Happy:   ti piaccciono le corse dovrebbe esserci torcs che è un bel giochino .....pecca il fatto che nn c'è audio...... almeno a me nn andava....   :Wink: 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## akiross

ma non c'era mica un topic con su un elenco dei giochi che troviamo interessanti? a me sembra va di si... o forse era su html.it... bho

comunque se guardi nei forum appositi'e' di sicuro il meglio che e' disponibile

io cercando li trovo tutto

buona fortuna

ciao

----------

## Benve

lgenerals

----------

## koma

emerging ... domani vi dirò

----------

## JacoMozzi

nono c'é l'audio in torcs. Unica pecca ogni tanto diventa tutto blu e si può solo uscire e dopo qualche riavvio partita l'audio sparisce   :Very Happy: 

È bello soprattutto vedere le macchinozze belle andare nelle piste in terrabattuta  :Laughing: 

Ho provato anche ad emergere openmortal (c'é in portage) ma si blocca all'inizio della compilazione...

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## koma

http://lgames.sourceforge.net/ ---> molti giochi in portage

----------

## bubble27

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> nono c'é l'audio in torcs. Unica pecca ogni tanto diventa tutto blu e si può solo uscire e dopo qualche riavvio partita l'audio sparisce  
> 
> È bello soprattutto vedere le macchinozze belle andare nelle piste in terrabattuta 
> 
> Ho provato anche ad emergere openmortal (c'é in portage) ma si blocca all'inizio della compilazione...
> ...

 

azz   :Shocked:  ... a te funziona ?????  allra provo a riemergerlo ... da quel che mi ricordo, dava una scritta sotto il promt con la parola sound... adesso riemergo ed aggiungo...

torno subito...................fiuuuuuuuuu   :Wink: 

c'è anche 

*  games-sports/race

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 537 kB

      Homepage:    http://projectz.org/?id=70

      Description: OpenGL Racing Game

anche se quando lo provai con linux nn andò..... xò l'ho provato da win... è + che altro un gioco x disegnatori di macchine, nn è assolutamente x competizioni (consiglio nn emergere l'ultimaversione xchè poi ci sarebbero poche macchine da vedere) ...

----------

## koma

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> nono c'é l'audio in torcs. Unica pecca ogni tanto diventa tutto blu e si può solo uscire e dopo qualche riavvio partita l'audio sparisce  
> 
> È bello soprattutto vedere le macchinozze belle andare nelle piste in terrabattuta 
> 
> Ho provato anche ad emergere openmortal (c'é in portage) ma si blocca all'inizio della compilazione...
> ...

 io l'audio lo sento e nn mi si blocca ... sfigati + di me? RARO!

----------

## bubble27

mmmm   :Crying or Very sad:  a me l'audio di torcs continua a nn andare ...

pyx@Lowenbrau bin $ ./torcs 

/home/pyx/.torcs created, copying/linking game data

WARNING: slScheduler: Needs a sound card that supports 8 bits per sample.

cosa può essere ????

----------

## so

Grazie per aver messo questo topic, così ne provo qualcuno di questi giochi

al massimo gioco con Kolf ogni tanto   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

un saluto a tutti

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Shev wrote:*   

> lbreakout (1 e 2) - si - il buon vecchio "respingi la palla e distruggi tutto"
> 
> 

 

Arkanoid mi mancava!!!  :Very Happy:  Scarico subito... mi piacciono i "classici"  :Wink: 

Al momento di quegli "elle-gioco" ho solo ltris, clone di tetris, la grafica è carinissima, ma la fisica è un po' diversa dal classico... boh??__??

In ogni modo io consiglio... ehm... il nome era... uhm... A dire il vero qua su gentoo ancora non l'ho installato perché non lo ricordo   :Embarassed:  Parlo di quella specie di space invaders "esteso"! ;P C'è la navicella con lo scudo rosso e blu... Tra i bonus che piovono dal cielo c'è anche tux  :Very Happy:  Se qualcuno ha capito di cosa sto parlando...   :Rolling Eyes:  Ditemi il nome così lo scarico^-^;

Poi c'è foobillard, che per me è una vera gemma, sembra quasi un gioco commerciale! (magari con qualche ritocco qua e là, una musichetta...) Però devo ancora capire perché su gentoo mancano alcune features e ci sono alcuni bachi che su debian non avevo... boh?... Su gentoo ho l'ultimissima versione... Che l'abbiano peggiorato invece di migliorarlo mi sembra strano! Comunque, sono sempre pronto a farmi una partita in rete quando volete =)

A proposito di giochi commerciali... peccato che il porting nativo sia davvero così scarsetto :/ Infatti li ho giocati quasi tutti. Per giocare alla stragrande maggioranza dei titoli windows va ancora tenuto...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Infine consiglio xfrisk, ovvero risiko on line! Per trovare sfidanti join #xfrisk su azzurra, ho fatto qualche partita ed è carino, anche se ovviamente la magia del gioco da tavolo non sarà mai ricreabile virtualmente!  :Very Happy: 

PS: Anche kolf non lo butterei via =)

----------

## Ginko

```
games-emulation/advancemame

```

con i giochi che c'erano al baretto quando ero ragazzino  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> games-emulation/advancemame
> 
> ...

 

Bhe, ma se andiamo sugli emulatori allora xmame e zsnes sono imperdibili (e le roms che meriterrebero non si possono nemmeno elencare, sono troppe)!  :Wink: 

So foobillard sono d'accordo con Bibi, ci ho giocato moltissimo anch'io in passato (amo il biliardo!), da provare.

----------

## faber

ehi, e xtux dove lo lasciate?

non amate il potere di essere RMS e combattere contro il male?

e xbill?  :Smile: 

che ci volete fare, mi diverto cosi'

----------

## HexDEF6

vi consiglio anche vegastrike (e' appena uscita la versione 0.4.1 ), UT2003 (ovviamente bisogna comprarselo originale) e UT....

Inoltre ho passato diverse ore in rete con tribes2, e adesso, con lo stesso motore grafico c'e' nel portage legends, che provero appena possibile!

Altri che consiglio sono americas army (gioco multiplayer di soldati, con lo stesso motore grafico di ut2003), enemy territory (tolto qualche giorno fa dal portage, per questioni di licenza...) e vendetta (multiplayer con astronavi, veramente bello!)

Ciao

----------

## akiross

vabe, visto che qui si parla di videogiochi elenco quelli che ho io  :Razz: 

games-action/chromium -> un MUST

games-action/geki2-KXL

games-action/geki3-KXL

games-action/gltron -> un MUST

games-action/tuxkart -> un MUST

games-arcade/emilia-pinball

games-arcade/frozen-bubble -> un MUST++

games-arcade/grande-KXL

games-arcade/openmortal -> un MUST

games-arcade/penguin-command

games-arcade/tuxpuck

games-board/eboard

games-board/gnuchess

games-board/xboard

games-emulation/advancemame -> un MUST

games-emulation/blight_input

games-emulation/epsxe

games-emulation/gnuboy

games-emulation/mupen64

games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu

games-emulation/psemu-peopsspu

games-emulation/visualboyadvance -> un MUST

games-emulation/xmame

games-fps/quake2-data

games-fps/quake2-relnev

games-misc/c++robots

games-misc/wumpus

games-misc/xpenguins

games-mud/kmuddy

games-puzzle/pingus -> un MUST

games-roguelike/falconseye -> un MUST

games-roguelike/nethack -> un MUST

games-rpg/adonthell

games-rpg/planeshift -> un MUST++

games-rpg/wastesedge

games-simulation/flightgear

games-simulation/lincity

games-simulation/simutrans

games-sports/billardgl -> un MUST

games-sports/foobillard -> un MUST

games-strategy/asc

games-strategy/freecraft -> un MUST++

poi ho anche quake3 e UT2003 ma sono originali

tra poco provero' NWN, appena posso permettermelo  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## bibi[M]

 *akiross wrote:*   

> vabe, visto che qui si parla di videogiochi elenco quelli che ho io 
> 
> games-action/chromium -> un MUST
> 
> 

 

Eccolo!!! Lo "space invader esteso" ;D Lo consiglio anche io, difficile, ma bello =) Proverò anche gli altri MUST che mi sono perso   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

```
flocgentoo root # emerge -p frozen-bubble

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B     ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r10]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.6

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/sdl-perl-1.20.0

[ebuild  N    ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r1

flocgentoo root #
```

Che faccio? Sara' una domanda banale ma ho paura di fare danni... Scusate   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <dev-perl/Test-Simple-0.47-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)
> 
> [blocks B     ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)[/code]

 

È una cosa conosciuta che è venuta fuori tempo fa. Rimuovi Test-Simple e File-Spec senza paura.

----------

## flocchini

Grazie, ora sono tranquillo  :Smile:  E scusate se non ho cercato bene nel forum

----------

## akiross

Questo thread e' A.A.A. Giochi ma io ne devo aprire uno del tipo

A.A.A. Cercasi Giocatori on-line

Ragazzi, ho un sacco di giochi, ma com'e' che non trovo mai nessuno che gioca online?

Sapete se c'e' qualche comunita' di "Giocatori folli su pinguino"? Del tipo migliaia di persone che aspettano solo di giocare in qualsiasi momento della giornata?

Se su questo forum c'e' qualcuno del genere la prego di contattarmi - magari su LICQ - o x mail

se non c'e' una comunita' simile, la fondo io  :Smile:  (avevo gia una idea simile)

Voi che ne dite?

ciauz

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, però nessuno ha parlato di un vero MUST (però nn è in GPL...), tra le altre cose presente nel portage-tree: America'sArmy!!! (emerge armyops)

Bah, a me piace un sacco, si gioca solo on-line, ci sono da fare vari training (per esemip nn puoi usare i fucili da cecchino se nn hai passato il primo addestramento al tiro con l'M16 on un certo punteggio e poi nn hai fatto quelli coi fucile da cecchino), il salvataggio del tuo profilo nn avviene su hd, ma sui loro server, ecc...

Dimenticavo, è una sorta di sparatutto in prima persona, ma a squadre, soldati usa contro soldati cattivi...

L'unica cosa è che nn mi va...

----------

## bibi[M]

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> games-rpg/planeshift -> un MUST++
> 
> 

 

Ue'!!! Te ci giochi? Ne avevo sentito parlare ma ad "entrarci" da solo ero spaventato   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

Intanto stanotte faccio la cosa più importante... scarico =P Se non mi funziona colla radeon 7500... uhm... mi sparo  :Razz:  Semplice ^-^

Comunque dammi tutte le info che hai, pls ^_^ (magari in pvt) Il sito mi sembra un po' scarsetto =P

<mode fantasy ON>

[quote Bibi The White]

Presto rimpugnerò la mia logora staffa e mi troverò ancora una volta a girovagare per queste lande alla ricerca delle due cose che più contano nella vita di un mago... saggezza... ed exp points ^______^

[/quote]

<mode fantasy OFF>

YOUUUUUUUU, SHALL NOOOOOOOOOOT... PASSSSSSSSSS

ehm... mi sono fatto prendere la mano ^_^;;; (sono wizard inside  :Razz: )

Ps: il progetto è tutto italiano   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   E sembrano anche fan di gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It was tested on:
> 
> Gentoo 1.4 rc2
> ...

 

----------

## koma

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Questo thread e' A.A.A. Giochi ma io ne devo aprire uno del tipo
> 
> A.A.A. Cercasi Giocatori on-line
> 
> Ragazzi, ho un sacco di giochi, ma com'e' che non trovo mai nessuno che gioca online?
> ...

  non so se si può aprire un'altro forum dentro questo e aggiungere le varie sezioni con  server.. chiediamo a cerri e a bsolar se è possibile? =)  Un topic tipo Gamers Italia

----------

## akiross

planeshift x ora e' VUOOOTO, quindi non ci gioco da un pezzo  :Neutral: 

io non ricordo che versione ho, ma e' vecchiotta.

il mio pc e' athlon 1000 con geForce2, ma a dirla tutta non e' che girava cosi' bene, anzi, quando si metteva a piovere scappavo al chiuso perche' altrimenti andava tutto pianissimo

Comunque, all'epoca non si poteva combattere, non si poteva lavorare, le razze erano poche, in pratica tutta la gente che c'era andava in giro e basta. qualcuno diceva di trovare oro e preziosi, ma io non vedevo mai nulla  :Razz: 

il progetto e' italianissimo, e sembra molto promettente; a volte ho pensato se entrare nel team degli sviluppatori... solo che non so nulla sul motore crystalSpace.

Ciancio alle bande:

il gioco va avviato settando alcune variabili di abiente per il motore, io avevo fatto uno scriptino banale di avvio:

```

#!/bin/bash

 

echo "Exporting CES and CRYSTAL..."

export CEL=/usr/games/bin/

export CRYSTAL=/opt/crystal/

 

echo "Playing the GAME! :)"

playplaneshift

```

pero' non l'ho ancora provato con ALSA, quindi non so se va il suono.

Appena sistemo il sistema vedro' di configurare tutto per benino.

Intanto provalo, e' gia pieno di persone  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## bibi[M]

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intanto provalo, e' gia pieno di persone 
> 
> 

 

Lo farò... grazie per lo script, peccato la legge di murphy mi perseguiti   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho riacceso il computer solo ora, stanotte avevo lanciato emerge -planeshift ; shutdown -h now... Ma una delle dipendenze deve aver dato problemi di compilazione ed a scaricare planeshift non c'è mai arrivato-_- Ma perché non ho fatto fetch prima? *capocciata sul muro* ...Never trust a machine!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Appena ho finito di emerge comunque faccio un giretto!

Te intanto vedi di risolvere 'sto alsa-oss  :Razz:  Per i "test" basta anche xmms, disattiva alsa-xmms, così il programma ti usa l'oss! (io ancora non riesco a registrare... boh!)

----------

## MyZelF

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> mmmm   a me l'audio di torcs continua a nn andare ...

 

Se usi kde prova a lanciarlo con

 *Quote:*   

> $ artsdsp torcs

 

ciao

----------

## michaeljj

Ciao ragazzi,

volevo sapere se è possibile attivare il VSYNC in UT su Linux.

Con il VSYNC disattivato la mia radeon 9000 mobility a 64mb ddr fa solo 70 frame e non è fluidissimo.

I driver sono quelli ati nuovi, i 3.2.8 se non erro.

Se attivassi il vsync riuscirei ad arrivare a circa 200 frame e tutto sarebbe molto più fluido.

Suggerimenti?

Grazie

Ciaooo

----------

## silian87

Un gioco veramente figo è <a href="http://www.racer.nl">racer</a> . E' un simulatore di corse d'auto opensource. Guarda se hai una buona scheda video la grafica è stupenda. Ha qualche bug ma vale la pena di provarlo. E' molto personalizzabile.  :Cool: 

----------

## dnix

scusate, ma dove posso trovare una bella chess board? magari gtk2... se si fa emerge -s chess mi viene da piangere...

----------

## silian87

Prova racer www.racer.nl. Se hai una buona scheda 3d con buoni driver, racer è un simulatore d'auto con una grafica 3d fenomenale, pensa che quando si sgomma tanto con l'auto e fuma riescie a rallentare la mia geforce 4 mx 440!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## vargaso

Salve gente!!!

Visto che si parla di giochi, vorrei provare a giocare a ultima online, come posso fare?

Con WineX o esiste una versione di uo per linux?

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> racer è un simulatore d'auto con una grafica 3d fenomenale, pensa che quando si sgomma tanto con l'auto e fuma riescie a rallentare la mia geforce 4 mx 440!!! 

 

 :Shocked:  E ti pare un buon metro di giudizio? Imho se ti fa scattare quella scheda può anche essere perchè sfrutta male le risorse, non necessariamente perchè ha "una grafica da paura"...  :Wink: 

p.s.: per la scacchiera cos'ha xboard che non va?  :Razz: 

/me che si gode gli scacchi del mac (di chiara derivazione gnu)

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: per la scacchiera cos'ha xboard che non va? 
> 
> /me che si gode gli scacchi del mac (di chiara derivazione gnu)

 

Io battaglio spesso contro crafty con eboard.

----------

## silian87

shev, guarda le immagini e provalo, poi ne riparliamo....  :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   mmmm   a me l'audio di torcs continua a nn andare ... 
> 
> Se usi kde prova a lanciarlo con
> 
>  *Quote:*   $ artsdsp torcs 
> ...

 

Ciao scusa x il ritardo della risposta...... non ho kde ma ho il comando xò non va niente.... 

```
pyx@Lowenbrau bin $ artsdsp torcs

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsdsp: line 108: exec: torcs: not found

```

```
ciao Gentooaglia
```

----------

## teknux

scusate se torno in tema:

ma avete provato freciv ?? è un clone di civilization 2

a me è piaciuto moltissimo (sono 3 giorni che ci gioco)  :Wink: 

ieri sera (sabato) mi sono portato la versione per win e l'ho montato sul pc dell'ente dove faccio serv civ   :Twisted Evil:   la serata è passata meno noiosamente  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## silian87

Si l'ho provato, non ho ancora ben capito come si gioca, ma vedendo dei miei amici che lo usano, devo dire che è proprio ben fatto!!!   :Surprised: 

----------

## bubble27

Ciao... raga sapete se è possibile emergendo NWN mettere i dialoghi in italiano ???? la prima volta che l'ho emerso ho rinunciato a giocarci per i dialoghi in inglese ..... non che sia ignorante di inglese però di tradurmi un intero gioco non mi andava proprio...... se ne sapete qualcosa mi fate sapere ?? tnx  :Wink: 

```
ciao Gentooaglia
```

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Ciao... raga sapete se è possibile emergendo NWN mettere i dialoghi in italiano ???? la prima volta che l'ho emerso ho rinunciato a giocarci per i dialoghi in inglese ..... non che sia ignorante di inglese però di tradurmi un intero gioco non mi andava proprio...... se ne sapete qualcosa mi fate sapere ??

 

Certo che si può. Basta che vai sul sito della bioware, scarichi la patch per tradurlo in italiano (magari nella versione coerente con la versione di nwn che hai installato, anche se non è indispensabile) e segui le istruzioni che trovi sul sito per installarla. E' facile e immediato, non sto a darti i dettagli. Se proprio non riesci chiedi e ti sarà dato  :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

```
Thanks Shev!!!!
```

Prima xò dovrò riscaricarlo (1.2 GB d'oh >_<) .... l'importante è sapere che si può fare ..... altrimenti non mi sarei nemmeno cimentato nello riscaricare questo pacchettone....

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bubble27

 :Shocked:  nooooooooo.... help me.... ho finito di scaricare questo NWN l'ho emerso ho dato il comando 

```
pyx@Lowenbrau nwn $ ./fixinstall
```

 mi chiede una chitin.key che forse con un metodo sporchissimo riesco a passare questa fase... dopo di che dovrebbe essere tutto ok e quindi pronto per dare 

```
 pyx@Lowenbrau pyx $ nwn 
```

 xò   :Crying or Very sad:  ......

```
 pyx@Lowenbrau pyx $ nwn 

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed) 
```

sapete risolvere ??? 

ps. x Shev dove trovo i dialoghi in ita ???

----------

## bsolar

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed) 
> ```
> ...

 

Avevo questo problema perché non riuscivo ad estrarre i dati dai CD senza che si corrompesse qualcosa.

Però mi pare ora ci siano tutti i dati necessari disponibili e installati quando si emerge...

----------

## bubble27

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed) 
> ```
> ...

 

cosa centra questo errore con il CD ???? e come potrei risolvere ??

----------

## MyZelF

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Ciao scusa x il ritardo della risposta...... non ho kde ma ho il comando xò non va niente.... 
> 
> ```
> pyx@Lowenbrau bin $ artsdsp torcs
> 
> ...

 

quell'errore significa che non trova l'eseguibile di torcs (quindi che non hai nel path la directory dove è contenuto)

prova con qualcosa tipo

```
$ /usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsdsp /usr/games/bin/torcs
```

ovviamente dipende da dove è installato torcs...

Comunque se non usi kde e arts non dovrebbe essere di grande utilità...  :Sad: 

----------

## bubble27

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>  nooooooooo.... help me.... ho finito di scaricare questo NWN l'ho emerso ho dato il comando 
> 
> ```
> pyx@Lowenbrau nwn $ ./fixinstall
> ```
> ...

 

Risolto ... non avevo emerso con la flag nowin ... adesso tutto ok !!! mi servono solo i dialoghi in italiano !!!!

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> mi servono solo i dialoghi in italiano !!!!

 

Qui trovi tutto ciò che può servirti su nwn. Ovviamente nella cartella linux c'è quello che cerchi. Buon divertimento!

----------

## silverfix

ma per nwn serve il cd oltre a scaricare 1.2gb?

perchè lo vorrei giocare ma mi manca il cd...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> ma per nwn serve il cd oltre a scaricare 1.2gb?
> 
> 

 

No, niente cd. Serve il seriale e basta. Ovviamente ci auguriamo tutti che tu abbia un seriale acquistato regolarmente con i cd originali...

----------

## silverfix

ah mi stai dando davvero un ottima notizia, perchè acquistai tempo fa nwn con i soldi risparmiati da tanti anni... e dopo pochi giorni si ruppe il cd... cade proprio a fagiolo.. almeno non saranno soldi buttati

 :Cool: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Prova racer www.racer.nl. Se hai una buona scheda 3d con buoni driver, racer è un simulatore d'auto con una grafica 3d fenomenale, pensa che quando si sgomma tanto con l'auto e fuma riescie a rallentare la mia geforce 4 mx 440!!! 

 

Sicuramente non si misura la qualità di un gioco da "quanto é pesante" ma... cavolo é proprio spettacolare.

Stò emergendo...

----------

## shanghai

Ragazzi, l'emerge di freecraft è bloccato... pare che la Blizzard abbia creato problemi col nome... *craft  :Sad: 

Sapete dove trovare una versione funzionante? (Se è legale?)

----------

## federico

bzflag

E' divertentissimo!

----------

## mambro

Per me  games-simulation/planets ormai è una droga 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Un gioco veramente figo è <a href="http://www.racer.nl">racer</a> . E' un simulatore di corse d'auto opensource.

 

Non è opensource!

Sul sito dice espressamente "This is NOT an Open Source project, although many people think so."

http://www.racer.nl/legal.htm

----------

## hardskinone

Racer non sara' opensource ma fare le gare Punto GT vs 595 Abarth del '65 e' divertentissimo.

----------

## earcar

Questo non lo metto in dubbio.... anzi  :Very Happy:  devo ammettere che da quando l'ho installato ci sto giocando veramente tanto!  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

